# N.H. Protests Planned After Anti-Union Vote



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*House Debating $10.2 Billion Budget That Cuts State Services *

*CONCORD, N.H. -- *While thousands of union members and advocates for the poor rally outside, the New Hampshire House could be debating a $10.2 billion budget that drastically reduces state services.

The House has adopted a controversial anti-union measure that is intended to give the state and municipalities an edge in contract negotiations.

The key vote came on an effort Wednesday night by Democrats to delete the provision for a companion bill to the House's proposed $10.2 billion budget. The effort lost 201-155.

Full Story:
N.H. Protests Planned After Anti-Union Vote - Boston News Story - WCVB Boston


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

I hate to say it but my late Carter, Clinton and Obama loving Nonnie was right. The minute the republicans got the keys they would try to bust the unions. I always uses to laugh and say that's old thinking. 

Public Unions deal with a lot of shit the most dangerous criminals and patients no one else wants or legally takes. 

It's possible but I doubt it that they could take out private unions. 

My biggest fear and it's already happening is the dissolution of the full-time job and benefits. Leaving all of us with no benefits and as well off as wal-mart employees if we get sick. no insurance no retirement... 

Unless the republicans repeal Obama care which Can only be done when Obama loses in 2012. I think the republicans have lost the the 2012 election.

Extreme right ones.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Outburst Clears House Gallery During Debate*

*New Hampshire Legislators Debate $10.2B Budget*

The New Hampshire House gallery had to be cleared Thursday morning after demonstrators refused to be quiet as legislators debated a $10.2 billion budget. 
The House is expected to approve the budget that cuts 1,500 state jobs and cuts social services and state programs by $115 million. A proposal in the state's budget could end collective bargaining for government workers. 
Some in the gallery began shouting "Don't harass the middle class" and "Shame on you." House Speaker William O'Brien recessed the House for 10 minutes to allow state police time to clear the gallery, which holds more than 100 people. He then ordered the gallery closed for the day.

Full Story:
Outburst Clears House Gallery During Debate - Boston News Story - WCVB Boston


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*NH House Okays Budget That Targets Collective Bargaining Rights*

*By Karen Anderson, WBZ-TV*

March 31, 2011 11:28 PM









State workers rallied as the New Hampshire House voted on its version of the state budget.








Reporting Karen Anderson

CONCORD, NH (CBS) - The House of Representatives in New Hampshire voted Thursday for a budget that would cut 1500 state positions, and eliminate millions of dollars in funding for programs and services for those in need.
More than one thousand firefighters, police officers, teachers, clergy members, social service workers, and families took to the street to protect the cuts, and ask the Senate for a more moderate approach.

Full Story:
NH House Okays Budget That Targets Collective Bargaining Rights CBS Boston


----------

